
Managing career path in a high growth startup - NYCounihan
This week I&#x27;m speaking to the employees of a 10 person start-up, about to grow to +25, about managing their career path through the stages of start-up growth.<p>Any tips from those who have been there before?
======
willdotphipps
I worked for two start ups of roughly that size back in the days of boo.com

...make sure the people are kind :)

